# Kernel panic au boot de mon iMac G5!! Help



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, J'ai réellement beson d'aide!

Depuis mon retour de vacances, mon imac 20 pouces G5 512 Ram (d'origine), ne démarre plus. Il y a un kernel panic au démarrage de façon systématique. pas moyen de zapper la PRAM ni de démarrer avec la touche "X" enfoncée. 

J'ai effectué l'apple hardare tes et voici le probleme:

2MEM/103/4IMM/J400/

J'aimerais savoir si c'est bien la memeoire vive qui fait défaute et si oui est-ce que c'est la barette de 512 ou le slot? Comment savoir???

Merci d'avance et bon week end.

Rom:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Tu as mis la barrette dans l'autre slot ?


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as mis la barrette dans l'autre slot ?


 

Ui je viens de la faire et le probleme est toujours le meme
sauf le code d'erreur qui change eviddement (au lieu de103, c'est un 104)

je ne sais que faire.

Merci bcp

Rom


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Je vois gu&#232;re autre chose que d'acheter une barette compatible.


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je vois guère autre chose que d'acheter une barette compatible.


 
Ok mais tu penses que c'es bien la barette et pas le slot qui est defecteuse?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a tu le sauras vite avec la nouvellle barette


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> ça tu le sauras vite avec la nouvellle barette


 
ok merci

Rom


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2006)

Roro62 a dit:


> ok merci
> 
> Rom



DDRAM cerifiée constructeur 

cela arrive que les barettes soient défectueuses

mais c'est souvent les specs de la barette 
qui ne correspondent pas ( 
freq / variation attendue ( c'est un peu fait exprès cause of certification )
)


et donc souvent un mauvais achat plutot 
qu'une barette  défectueuse


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> DDRAM cerifiée constructeur
> 
> cela arrive que les barettes soient défectueuses
> 
> ...


 
je ne pige pas tt, la barettequi serait defectueuse est d'origine? 
je dois acheter quoi comme barette tu penses?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Warflo (10 Septembre 2006)

Il veut dire que tu as acheté une barrette qui n'est pas compatible avec ta carte mère, et que ce n'est pas la barrette qui est defectueuse, mais ton achat qui est mauvais.


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Il veut dire que tu as acheté une barrette qui n'est pas compatible avec ta carte mère, et que ce n'est pas la barrette qui est defectueuse, mais ton achat qui est mauvais.


 
Merci pour mon mauvais achat mais seulement voila, les 512 de ram sont d'origine!!!
alors c'est mon imac qui est un mauvais achat???
 Bizarre

je vais me débrouiller seul

Thanks


----------



## Laurent_h (10 Septembre 2006)

Roro62 a dit:


> Merci pour mon mauvais achat mais seulement voila, les 512 de ram sont d'origine!!!
> alors c'est mon imac qui est un mauvais achat???
> Bizarre
> 
> ...




Ton iMac est encore garanti ?
As-tu pris AppleCare ?


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Ton iMac est encore garanti ?
> As-tu pris AppleCare ?


 Euh non il a 1 an et 5 mois et je n'ai pas l'apple care!!! aie aie aie

J'espere juste qu'en changeant de barette de ram ca va rouler tranquille car pour le moment c'est un kernel panic systematique au demarrage!!! les boules

As tu deja eu ce probleme?

j'acheterai bien 512 de ram sur macway mais  j'ai peur de faire une boulette point de vue qualité de ram et si ca ne marche toujours pas je vais etre marron avec ma nouvelle ram. bref, la galere...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

Rom


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Regarde avec eux si tu ne peux pas leur renvoyer la barrette si elle ne correspond pas  &#231;a ne te coute rien


----------



## Roro62 (10 Septembre 2006)

merci bien pour vos conseils, je me suis lancé et je viens d'acheter une barrette de 512 dane elec sur macway. On verra ca des son arrivée! J'espere que ca va marcher!!!

Je vous tiens au courant!

aufait, autre sujet quelqu'un a deja essayer un telephone skype pour mac?

Rom


----------



## Roro62 (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas mon histoire, la voici:

Mon iMac G me fait un joli kernel panic systematique au demarrage. J'ai donc effectuer un test hardware qui me repondait "probleme avec la memoire Dimm". J'ai donc acheter une barette de 512 de Ram (Dane-elec) que j'ai installé à la place de ma barette d'origine. Et au démarrage... toujours ce fichu kernel panic??? Au secours que dois-je faire???

Dois je réinstaller Tiger et si oui comment sauvegarder mon disque dur????

bref je suis un peu perdu et mon iMac n'est plus sous garantie?

merci d'avance pour vos conseils!

Rom


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Septembre 2006)

Roro62 a dit:


> merci bien pour vos conseils, je me suis lancé et je viens d'acheter une barrette de 512 dane elec sur macway. On verra ca des son arrivée! J'espere que ca va marcher!!!




Dommage, j'en avais une (la meme achetée aussi chez eux) à vendre...
En espérant que ça marche pour tes KP


----------



## patricks (13 Septembre 2006)

Salut Roro62,

Alors est-ce bien après ton retour de vacances à la 1ere tentative de démarrage que tu as eu le kernel panic ?
Est-ce que ton iMac était branché sur secteur (même éteint) lors de tes vacances ?
Si oui, et s'il y avait des orages ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ce soit ta carte mère qui est nase, un copain a eu le même problème.
As-tu une assurance "responsabilité civile" ? si oui chez nous les dégats pour appareils électrique/électronique sont pris en charge (j'habite à Luxembourg).
Le hic est que c'est à ma connaissance impossible de tester si la carte mère est nase ou non :mouais:


----------



## Roro62 (13 Septembre 2006)

Ouep c'est vrai qu'avant de partir la foudre est tombé à 50 m de chez moi (d'ailleurs j'etais sur mon balcon et je peux te dire que je m'en souviendrais toute ma vie, je peux meme te donner la date excte, le14 juin, car c'etait la veille de mes epreuves de medecine), bref.. et c'est depui ce jour que mon mac a déconné mais le probleme c'est qu'il a deconné progressivement. je suis parti 2 mois, il etait au chaud dans le carton et maintenant pas moyen de le demarre!!!
 je vais le renvoyer dans un apple center agrée et on verra

merci pour l'info 

Rom


----------

